# TeamViewer



## thomass5 (28 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
privat setze ich häufig den Teamviewer ein, um einige Kollegen am Rechner zu unterstützen. Wie sicher ist eigendlich diese Softwarelösung ? Ich hatte so die Idee, nen kleinen Rechner daheim mit Teamviewer laufen zu lassen, um von der Ferne an meine Daten zu kommen. Versprochen wird ja viel, und große Lücken wären ja imens geschäftsschädigend.
Thomas


----------



## mh-werner (10 Januar 2010)

Sobald jemand Deine Anmeldedaten kennt, kann er sämtliche Daten von Deinem Rechner ziehen und diesen dann nachfolgend ganz sicher platt machen. 
TeamView wird man dafür nicht in Regress nehmen können und dort wird auch niemand garantieren, dass kein Unbefugter an deine Anmeldedaten kommt


----------



## thomass5 (10 Januar 2010)

Das mit den Anmeldedaten ist mir sehrwohl bewust. Deswegen auch meine Frage. Von mir wird sie bestimmt nicht jeder bekommen. Wie sicher ist aber der Server von Teamviewer? Gibt es eine Hintertür?  
Thomass5


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Januar 2010)

Ich glaube Teamviewer ist schon ziemlich sicher. Sie tun ja offensichtlich auch einiges. LINK

Eine 100% Sicherheit wird es aber nie geben.


----------



## mh-werner (11 Januar 2010)

Wenn ich wirklich wichtige und vertrauliche Daten auf dem Privatrechner hätte, würde ich den trotzdem nicht ständig komplett "veröffentlichen". Schließlich brauch ja nur mal jemand auf deinem momentanen Remoterechner mitschneiden, was Du tust, und dann hat er/sie Deine Zugangsdaten. 
Wenn Du nur an Deine Daten ran willst, nimm lieber eine externe Festplatte mit oder richte Dir einen FTP-Server ein, da gibt es dann nur Zugang zu ausgewählten Bereichen.


----------



## Sinix (11 Januar 2010)

Wie wäre es, wenn der ferne Rechner nicht ständig läuft, sondern von einer Vertrauensperson im Falle der Notwendigkeit zumindest eingeschaltet und Teamvierwer gestartet wird? MfG


----------



## Znarf (11 Januar 2010)

Hallo
Ich würde da eher ne VPN-Lösung nehmen. Entweder mit einer Fritzbox wenn vorhanden oder OpenVPN.

Gruß

Andreas


----------

